# Question on breeding some strains



## ktownlegend (Jul 25, 2007)

has ne one (heard of/ already done) breed white russian with purple skunk? and if so how did it turn out, how long of a time period, etc.


----------



## Hick (Jul 26, 2007)

white russian X purple skunk = stinking commie?...


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 28, 2007)

LMFAO           well hick, all goes well things come out the way they should thats what i'll call the strain.  but its bout 11:20 in the am. and its time for a wake and bake. be back shortly


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 28, 2007)

Honestly it doesn't matter if a strain has already been made or not. Homemade crosses are always fun to make, and you don't have to pay for the great seeds you get from your breeding projects


----------

